
Huawei is developing an alternative to Google Maps - hhs
https://www.businessinsider.com/huawei-develops-google-maps-alternative-2019-8
======
leetbulb
> So far, US travel website aggregator Booking Holdings and Russian internet
> giant Yandex have partnered with Huawei on the map service.

Sounds like it could be viable.

------
simonblack
Q: How did the US companies lose their Chinese markets?

A: Slowly at first, then all at once.

It's always easier to pay a little for an established service, than to go to
the angst and costs of setting it up for yourself. On the other hand, once you
find you _do_ need to set it up for yourself, then you never ever need to buy
that service again.

~~~
rasz
They had no Chinese markets to begin with. Joint ventures majority owned by
Chinese entity was another story, those worked great, until they didnt because
Chinese partner learned all he needed and decided to branch out/strike on his
own.

~~~
simonblack
For some items, yes.

On the other hand, most Asian companies (includes Chinese, Japanese, Korean,
etc) are quite happy to use American software such as Google's Android OS and
Apps because that costs them very little, and they don't have to go to the
hassle and costs of producing it themselves.

Google gains because any income from Android and its Apps is very welcome.

America gains because that income is also received. Apart from any American
sales to Asia resulting from Google's ads, such as various luxury brands,
Hollywood movies, iPhones, etc.

Now when any Asian country is not permitted to use Google's Android, sure it
costs them because they now have to expend effort and money to produce the
equivalent to Android. But to offset that, they now get all the income from
the Apps and sales of goods that America used to sell.

Not only that, but the Chinese/Japanese/whatever markets are taken over by
Asian companies rather than American companies and American companies get
squeezed out of Asia.

America too often has short-term or zero-sum thinking. Asia usually has long-
term or win-win thinking. It beggars belief that Trump,etc complain that China
isn't buying enough stuff while they refuse to sell them the stuff that China
wants to buy. SMH.

